# My Bike Project



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have my mind set on rebuilding this bike.
Figured you would get a kick out of this. Should be a fun bike to mess around on when it's finished.
I just tore it apart last weekend and now this weekend I got everything sanded, primed, and some painted. 
I got the forks, headset, frame, seat clamp, and some other thing primed.
And I got the swing arm and handle bars (not shown) painted.
Here's some pics so far.
















*Ordered Parts List:*
Bottom Bracket - TruVativ Howitzer Team BB
Crankset - SS TruVativ Hussefelt 170mm
Tires - DMR Motos
Seat - Demolition D1 - _orange_
Break Levers - Poverty Freestyle Levers
Grips - Pro Taper Pillow Tops
-Half Link Chain
-SS kit
*Maybe Ordering:*
-New Pedals
-Seat Clamp
-Headset
-Handle Bars


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

WTF Frame is that? Why does it have V mounts?


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

lol.
you'll see when it's put together.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

If your not gunna use v-brakes then I would have grinded them off before you painted the frame. Makes things look a lot cleaner and if your a weight wennie is makes it a bit lighter.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

yeah, i know.
i dont have disc brakes right now and probably wont for a while. so i have to run the regular brakes.
I did forget to grind off the derailer cable guides on the swing arm, though. ):<
im so pissed at myself...
i guess they'll go when i get some disc brakes, too.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

just got back from putting a 2nd layer of primer/paint of everything.
and half link chain came.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Not going to work as a singlespeed without a spring-loaded tensioner... there will be chaingrowth as the suspension cycles through the travel.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

right.
i forgot to put that on the list..
any ideas as to the best spring loaded tensioner?
i know people dont really like them...


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

yess make a tensioner thats pretty good


----------



## nick lucas (Apr 6, 2007)

cool cool.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Did you buy it as a walmart special....?


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

lol, no.
its not a walmart bike...


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

this is it at the moment..
sorry about the crappy pic.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

What do you intend to ride with this? DJ/Urban stuff? Looks pretty kewl I have to admit...


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

so...didja get it at k-mart then??

I'm really phazed.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

werd. everything about it screams department store


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Dude what's with that stem?


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

so what is it?


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

yeah, the stem and forks are pretty burly... haha.
im purchasing new forks, stem, and bars.
no, its not a department store bike. i got it back in 02 and never rode it.
and ill be mostly using it to ride on the jumps with.
the jumps are overly huge or anything even close to zach's dirt jumps. 15' is the biggest jump.
lol.
anyway,
it's a Schwinn Mesa DS
but it did come with pretty good components.
such as truvativ bb and crankset, i forgot who made the stem and bars, Ride-something
it came with Rock Shox, i dont know any department store bikes that come with rock shox..


----------



## Snarz (Jun 28, 2008)

Ironhorse bikes you get at SportChek over here in Canada has Rock Shox on some of there higher end Ironhorse bikes they carry.But im not sure if ud call that a department store.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

well, either way, they never sold this bike at a department store...
it was $600 something, if i recall correctly...
i like it. it works.
and i got some sweet parts coming for it.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Well personally I think that thing looks sickkkkk. So much fun you could have on a rig like that.


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Progress?


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

none since that pic.
been way to busy racing lately.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

put the wheels on just because i was curious to see how it looks.
still need to order new tires. no jobs really makes this take forever.
I've been saving though and I'm buying a DJ3 fork this weekend if it's still for sale.
























the fork up close.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

aeffertz91 said:


> I've been saving though and I'm buying a DJ3 fork this weekend if it's still for sale.


Hopefully you are planning to get a stem as well. Other than that, I think it looks pretty damn good. Keep the progress going.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

yeah, and handlebars.
but the forks are coming first because they're used and for sale. so i gotta get them before someone else buys them.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

so, i ordered the forks today.
need some input on this though...
i was thinking about going 24'' for this rig...
what do you think?
i think it would be sweet. i'm getting shorter cranks already so, just wondering what you guys think.


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Why would you want 24's on this?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

24's are for poopies


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

idk, lighter, makes the bike more flickable...
why shouldnt I? like whats the downside.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

ilikemybike011 said:


> 24's are for poopies


:thumbsup:


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

obviously no one wants to ride poopie!  Basically just do whatever you want to that bike you built it back up and you will be the one that will ride it not one of us so if you want to put 16 inch wheels on it go for it! Paint it pink and purple just have fun with it....Basically the gist is if you want to give 24 inch wheels a try go for it and if it doesn't work well just throw some 26's on no biggie....


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

ha, well. alright.
i was just trying to get some pros and cons, but i guess thats not possible.
yeah, ill just try both of them i guess.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

pros:
lighter
cons:
look dumb
are dumb.
are poopy


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

just got this today. build's almost done.








forks will be here next friday.
as soon as i get my bank card in the mail i can order the front chain ring, rear spacer kit, grips, and stem.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome! Just peeled all the stickers off and now i'm just about go get it ready for some primer.








All the other parts I need to finish will be here sometime this week.


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Put it together!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Cat wandered into the photo shoot...


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

haha, yeah, that's K.C.
I can't put it together quite yet, because the other parts are still being shipped, and I still have to paint the fork. speaking of painting the fork...


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

meow.


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

what do you write?


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

oh, i have a question about the forks.
they're DJ3's, and on the top there is like an air valve.
is that just like an air bleeder, to let out built up air in the forks, or what is it?
thanks.


----------



## zeeduv (Jul 30, 2007)

You stole my cat!!


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

that it probably the valve for the air preload adjustment


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Can you get better pictures? The ones now aren't really cutting it.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

uhm... maybe
just got the 1st coat of paint on the fork today and also, the front chainring and rear spacers came. only 1 more package coming!


----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

looks good, what color is the fork going to be


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

the fork is going to be orange and white.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Got the forks painted today. Look gnarly, I think.


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Yea looks good, and better quality pictures! Yay.


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

i'm impressed with the fork paintjob!


----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

that looks sweet cant wait to see it on the bike


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

aeffertz91 said:


> this is it at the moment..
> sorry about the crappy pic.


https://www.target.com/Men’s-40-Sch...628940?ie=UTF8&rh=k:schwinn bikes bike&page=1

FAIL.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> FAIL.


dude.
that's a Schwinn S 40?
this bike was made by schwinn before they became pacific bike schwinn or whatever.
it's a Schwinn Mesa DS. not S40.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

zeeduv said:


> You stole my cat!!


your cats scare me

the fork looks awesome, an will you clear coat it looks a little matte


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

dirtjumper202 said:



> the fork looks awesome, an will you clear coat it looks a little matte


yep. that's why i kept the tape any everything still on for the pic.
it's real shiny now.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

aeffertz91 said:


> dude.
> that's a Schwinn S 40?
> this bike was made by schwinn before they became pacific bike schwinn or whatever.
> it's a Schwinn Mesa DS. not S40.


It's still an entry level recreational "mountain bike."


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

FYCK YEAH! It's done! 
Check it:

















































Specs:
Frame: Schwinn Mesa DS
Fork: Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 3
Handlebar: Azonic Strip Bar
Rims: Alex Rims
BB: TruVativ Isis
Crankset: TruVativ Hussefelt
Chainring: TruVativ Trushift Alloy 32 tooth
Pedals: Odyssey Cielencki
Grips: DUO Homan
Brake Lever: Poverty Freestyle
Brakes: Shimano DXR V-Brake
Seat: Demolition D1
Hub Spacers: Soulcraft
Chain: Shadow Conspiracy Interlock 2 Half-Link


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

No chain growth issues?


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

stem is scary but its an unique bike
looks good!


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Windowlicker said:


> stem is scary but its an unique bike
> looks good!


yeah. the stem is for sure scary. haha.
it's only temp. i can't even ride it yet because my arm is broke. so i don't mind the stem as of now.
---
uhm, chaingrowth....
yeah there is. i'm just trying to find a tensioner that doesn't look like a derailer...
i think i might have to make on though. like, that goes up by the front sprocket.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

There are things that can be changed, like the stem, but seeing you already know this, it's going to be one hell of a ride. Are you going to get a rear disc also?

Nice bike!


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> There are things that can be changed, like the stem, but seeing you already know this, it's going to be one hell of a ride. Are you going to get a rear disc also?
> 
> Nice bike!


Thanks man.
Indeed I am getting a rear disc brake. But first, I need to buy a new rear wheel because mine right doesn't have disc mounts on it.. I'm thinking of going with a 24" in the back and keeping the 26" in the front. What you guys think?
Being i have no job though, buying parts for this takes for ever. lol.
The v-brake will work for a while. Need to get that stem off of there asap. What's a good stem for around $50?


----------



## remember1453 (Aug 20, 2007)

R1D3R said:


> No chain growth issues?


same question here. a single pivot like that WILL have chain growth


----------



## sinkoman (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks like bob city :/


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't go 24", the geo will be wack. Get a hussefelt stem, I'm pretty sure you could find one for under $50 (assuming you're getting new bars too)


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

sinkoman said:


> Looks like bob city :/


what?


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah, stay 26". There's tons of stems for 50$...atomlab, azonic, truvativ, etc... Plus if you go 24, you won't be able to put v-brakes on anymore, just in case discs brake or something... If you can, get your wheels black, or paint them black. It just gives a real nice look to the bike.

Cheers!


----------



## ictoacoy (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks like a faceplant to pavement waiting to happen.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

i was looking for a stem off pricepoint not too long ago, the husselfelt is under 20 i think, but it didnt fit my bars so i ended up getting the sette stumpy cheapie, no complaints so far

Edit: sweet bike all built up, im digging the paint awesome job! kinda a mini slopestyle/urban machine


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

spazzy said:


> i was looking for a stem off pricepoint not too long ago, the husselfelt is under 20 i think, but it didnt fit my bars so i ended up getting the sette stumpy cheapie, no complaints so far
> 
> Edit: sweet bike all built up, im digging the paint awesome job! kinda a mini slopestyle/urban machine


Was the hussefelt too small?
What size are your bars?

Thanks. Yeah, it kinda does look like that.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

the hussefelt had a 31.8mm clamp diameter and my bars are 25.4mm


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

Looks good man, but year some disc wheels would be good, along with a shorter stem an maybe new bars too.

Check out the Rennen Chain tensioner


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

dirtjumper202 said:


> Looks good man, but year some disc wheels would be good, along with a shorter stem an maybe new bars too.
> 
> Check out the Rennen Chain tensioner


don't know how many times i gotta say the stem is temp... but the stem is temp.
i want to get a new rear wheel, but i'm stuck between 26'' n 24''. I think having a 24'' on the back would help the geo. Kinda make the head angle steeper.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

aeffertz91 said:


> don't know how many times i gotta say the stem is temp... but the stem is temp.
> i want to get a new rear wheel, but i'm stuck between 26'' n 24''. I think having a 24'' on the back would help the geo. Kinda make the head angle steeper.


A 24" wheel in the rear will make the head angle more slack.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

well, yeah.
i couldn't think of the right word.


----------



## remember1453 (Aug 20, 2007)

never mind


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

there is a big difference between steeper and slacker.

Only get the 24" wheel if you like choppers.
Might feel like your riding this:








lol


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*I dont think that tensioner will work*



dirtjumper202 said:


> Looks good man, but year some disc wheels would be good, along with a shorter stem an maybe new bars too.
> 
> Check out the Rennen Chain tensioner


He is putting it on a full suspension bike. There will be chain growth. Try this tensioner...My friend has one on his SS bottlerocket.

http://shop.yesspro.com/products/etr-v


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

wookie freeride said:


> http://shop.yesspro.com/products/etr-v


Yeah, I'm getting that one. Just sucks that it is $80 shipped...

Anyone know what the FS Kit includes?


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, this bike is for sale...
Just so everyone knows...


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

what happened?


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

kamikazee ideki said:


> what happened?


I NEED money to pay off a $5000 loan, fast. ha.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

wow why did you get a 5000 dollar loan


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Formerbmx37 said:


> wow why did you get a 5000 dollar loan


So, I could get my new motocross bike. It was 0 down - 0 interest for 6 months, now times up in a couple weeks...


----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

dang, i wanted to see the finished product


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

yea it looked sweet in progress, i wanna see the pimpin final product, bummer about the loan, you need a job that pays well


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Need a job, Period. No one will hire me.
I have like a curse or something. In this gay little town, you have to know somebody (like a manager or something) to get a job... It's BS. The bank says if I can get a job, they will loan me the money... Which won't be that bad because I can make payments.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

aeffertz91 said:


> Need a job, Period. No one will hire me.
> I have like a curse or something. In this gay little town, you have to know somebody (like a manager or something) to get a job... It's BS. The bank says if I can get a job, they will loan me the money... Which won't be that bad because I can make payments.


Not really the towns fault you took out a loan that you couldnt really pay back. Still, moto's are sick. Would of done the same.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, I gave this bike to my brother since I got a BMX, and he had no bike. He did a few things to it. Figured you guy's get a kick out of it.
He got a Rock Shox Tora 302 fork,
243 T6 Stem,
and 243 T6 Riser Bar.








I believe he's getting the YESS BB spring loaded tensioner this weekend for it.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

That bike scares the sh!t out of me!


----------

